# If your car has a turbo



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I highly suggest using a higher octane rating fuel as the temperature rises.... If you are curious why, YouTube low speed pre ignition


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

and full synthetic oil changed every 4-5,000 miles MAX


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> and full synthetic oil changed every 4-5,000 miles MAX


Where did you get that from?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Experience. Lots of it. My first turbo was a Saab, bought new In 1982.
Many years wrenching at both independent shops and different car dealers.
Turbos die from lack of maintenance, or clogged passages/oil feed and drain lines from burnt/cooked conventional motor oil.

Turbo? Get Synthetic oil, now. Or don't.

What do I know?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Experience. Lots of it. My first turbo was a Saab, bought new In 1982.
> Many years wrenching at both independent shops and different car dealers.
> Turbos die from lack of maintenance, or clogged passages/oil feed and drain lines from burnt/cooked conventional motor oil.
> 
> ...


I was operating under the assumption that everyone used synthetic.... Your statement is true, unless your vehicle isn't turbo


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Your statement is true, unless your vehicle isn't turbo


No, still true. Unless one is using a synthetic formulated from Group IV base oils, they should keep those intervals the same. It ain't what it was.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> No, still true. Unless one is using a synthetic formulated from Group IV base oils, they should keep those intervals the same. It ain't what it was.


Decent synthetics don't even begin to break down until 9k miles..... When I say decent I'm not talking about Wal Mart I'm talking about mobil one


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Turbos often are over 1000 degree C-- and use oil for their lubrication. The stress on that oil is much greater than a naturaly aspirated engine. While Some normal engine can push OCI longer, not all turbo engines you can. At least if you plan on keeping it.

Some of the heavy duty diesel engines are ok to run longer OCI, part of that is huge oilpans and lower power to engine size ratios.

Another reason simplicity is best. More parts to the engine makes more stuff to break. For a workhorse vehicle reliability and ease of repair are very important.



Juggalo9er said:


> Decent synthetics don't even begin to break down until 9k miles..... When I say decent I'm not talking about Wal Mart I'm talking about mobil one


Mobile one is pretty much the same a super tech oil...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Turbos often are over 1000 degree C-- and use oil for their lubrication. The stress on that oil is much greater than a naturaly aspirated engine. While Some normal engine can push OCI longer, not all turbo engines you can. At least if you plan on keeping it.
> 
> Some of the heavy duty diesel engines are ok to run longer OCI, part of that is huge oilpans and lower power to engine size ratios.
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with you in regards to turbos..... No super tech differs completely in detergents and additives from super tech..... The quicker state Sledge monster is real


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

My turbo gets 91 octane and synthetic oil. Synthetic oil is a must but I would stick to the manufacturers recommendations on octane. I doubt any new manufacturer turbo car will call for conventional oil in the manual.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> My turbo gets 91 octane and synthetic oil. Synthetic oil is a must but I would stick to the manufacturers recommendations on octane. I doubt any new manufacturer turbo car will call for conventional oil in the manual.


Cruze calls for 87 octane in the manual.... It works if you want minor lspi and crap mileage


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Decent synthetics don't even begin to break down until 9k miles..... When I say decent I'm not talking about Wal Mart I'm talking about mobil one


I'm concerned that the viscosity ratings are too low for my all aluminum LS V8 and the fact that the engine runs so much better with fresh oil after a 5K mile OCI. GM went with even thinner weight oil on the LT engines but gave them 2 extra quarts, to 8.

A few months ago AC Delco came out with full synthetic oil made specifically for the all aluminum V8s, waiting on it now. It has higher viscosity numbers according the specs compared with M1.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> I'm concerned that the viscosity ratings are too low for my all aluminum LS V8 and the fact that the engine runs so much better with fresh oil after a 5K mile OCI. GM went with even thinner weight oil on the LT engines but gave them 2 extra quarts, to 8.
> 
> A few months ago AC Delco came out with full synthetic oil made specifically for the all aluminum V8s, waiting on it now. It has higher viscosity numbers according the specs compared with M1.


Guaranteed ac didn't come out with anything, they simply contracted another company to produce it


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Guaranteed ac didn't come out with anything, they simply contracted another company to produce it


That's how they operate but the oil is different from every other I've compared it to but one, Shell's new Rotella Gas motor oil.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

My GLH turbo likes corn whiskey mixed with gasoline.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Lspi is limited to direct injected engines and one should use an api sn+ rated oil. The detergents in typical oil can cause lspi


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Turbo's are the worst idea ever. Nothing, but problems from every mechanic i've ever talked to. That's why I cringe when I see alot of Ford's having them these days. 

Ford Taurus used to be a great car for approximately 20 years 1986-????. The 1993 and 1996 my parents had ran pretty good for 100,000 miles+. The car had alot of power too for back in those days. Ford spent billions developing that 6 cylinder engine and I think it paid off in spades for them. The car also felt like it could take a hit unlike the Accord back in the 90's.

Then Ford came out with the Contour around 1996ish? That car seemed like junk compared to the Taurus. One guy my family knew bought a brand new one and had just huge problems with it.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Turbo's are the worst idea ever. Nothing, but problems from every mechanic i've ever talked to. That's why I cringe when I see alot of Ford's having them these days.
> 
> Ford Taurus used to be a great car for approximately 20 years 1986-????. The 1993 and 1996 my parents had ran pretty good for 100,000 miles+. The car had alot of power too for back in those days. Ford spent billions developing that 6 cylinder engine and I think it paid off in spades for them. The car also felt like it could take a hit unlike the Accord back in the 90's.
> 
> Then Ford came out with the Contour around 1996ish? That car seemed like junk compared to the Taurus. One guy my family knew bought a brand new one and had just huge problems with it.


I personally love turbos. Its basically free horsepower. The sound of the turbo spooling, the feeling of hitting full boost, and then hearing the bov. And, its always been fun to destroy unsuspecting V8's.
Every car I purchased has had one, including my current uber, and all have been modified to run more boost. Are they more expensive to repair? Probably. More problems? Not really. My current one lasted over 150000+ miles before costing around 1400 to get replaced. Never had to replace a turbo in any of my other cars.


----------

